# Need some info



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I shoot a Beretta 391. When I shoot trap it chucks the hulls a good ways and often hits the guy on the next station.

I've seen this adaptors that catch the hull before it ejects. It allows the action to cycle but the hull is usually sticking out of the action at a 45 degree angle and then you pull it out by hand.

My problem is I can't figure out what they are called or where to get them. I tried everything I could think of to find them on Midway but no luck.

Anyone know what I am talking about and where I can find one?

Thanks

Brian


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I think some people just use a rubber band.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

drjongy said:


> I think some people just use a rubber band.


+1


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok, I'm an idiot but could you explain how that works. If you put the rubber band over the action doesn't the bar that opens the action just pull it out of the way?

Work with me, its Monday.

Brian


----------



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

Simple it's called a "sheel catcher". I have them for my 1100 trap gun, not sure if they make for your gun. Just google "sheel catcher" and see what comes up.


----------



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

brianb said:


> Ok, I'm an idiot but could you explain how that works. If you put the rubber band over the action doesn't the bar that opens the action just pull it out of the way?
> 
> Work with me, its Monday.
> 
> Brian


Yep, but you put it in front of the charge handle dude. :roll:


----------

